# Do I really need to pay $230 for the Shun Fuji ceramic honing steel?



## rokurota (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

For my wife's birthday, I splurged and bought her a Shun Fuji 8.5" Chef's Knife. I loved the way it looked and surprised her with it, and she loves it. I always knew I needed a honing steel, but the saleswoman at Williams Sonoma made it sound like I NEEDED the Shun Fuji Ceramic honing steel, which retails for $229+tax. Ive found ceramic honing steels on amazon for 30 bucks. Is there anything special about the shun fuji one? I would really rather not have to pay ~$250 for it. Thank you in advance for any input/advice.


----------



## Mitbud (Feb 4, 2014)

Idahone Ceramic Rod (12") is the best I have ever used.


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2014)

Nooooooo. DMT makes as good a ceramic rod as any. Others are good too. Many prefer diamond steel steels to ceramic. Either way, keep $200 in your pocket. (Or spend it on a stone or two to actually sharpen the knife)


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 4, 2014)

Mac Black


----------



## Nmko (Feb 4, 2014)

IMO stay away from diamond steels. Get a ceramic if you are going to use one. Get an Idahone or mac black...


----------



## Benuser (Feb 4, 2014)

Have a good 2-3k stone to perform edge trailing strokes on.


----------



## Anton (Feb 4, 2014)

ditch the rod get a stone.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 4, 2014)

Ceramic rods are definitely handy to have around. I like the Mac black rod, but Ikea do one for very little, about a tenner over here, that does a decent job


----------



## masibu (Feb 4, 2014)

Hell no! For that kind of money you could get several sharpening stones plus a cheap ceramic rod if you're so inclined. I do everything on stones myself


----------



## JMJones (Feb 4, 2014)

Mitbud said:


> Idahone Ceramic Rod (12") is the best I have ever used.



I second this.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 4, 2014)

I used to rely on the Mac black before. Worked very well. 

Welcome to the forum by the way. You're not going to fine a lot of Shun love here, but I also have the 8.5 chef's knife as well as the slicer and honesuki. All of which I very much enjoy.
Cheers!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 4, 2014)

daveb said:


> Nooooooo. DMT makes as good a ceramic rod as any. Others are good too. Many prefer diamond steel steels to ceramic. Either way, keep $200 in your pocket. (Or spend it on a stone or two to actually sharpen the knife)



I second for DMT. $200 is several times over what a good ceramic rod sells for.


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 4, 2014)

don't hone often, but when I do, Mac black


----------



## crunchy (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't buy Shun. Over priced!!!!!


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 5, 2014)

But shun makes there's outta gold and panda fur. Puts an excellent edge on everything!


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been using this with great success: 

http://shop.knifewear.com/ceramic-honing-rod-black/dp/1741

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 5, 2014)

If you keep yours in your kitchen drawer, check the length. Idahone also makes a 10" version that fits nicely in an in-drawer knife block.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 5, 2014)

I usually just strop on baby unicorn skin sprayed with Medusa tears. Works for me.


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 5, 2014)

Medusa tears? Dude, that's hard core. Do you have to wear gloves or just give it a couple of weeks for the skin to grow back?:scratchhead:


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 5, 2014)

NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!! :goodpost: :thumbsup:


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 5, 2014)

Mitbud said:


> Idahone Ceramic Rod (12") is the best I have ever used.





JMJones said:


> I second this.


I'll third.


----------



## seward (Feb 5, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> Mac Black



+1 on the Mac black.


----------



## Sharbuckle (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't spend more than 50 bucks on a ceramic rod, I agree to buy stones with the leftover cash


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 6, 2014)

The Shun steels have a angled guard,so if you put the tip on the table you can get the "right angle" to steel your knife.IMO these steels as Dave would say belong in the rubbish can.

I like smooth ceramics better for harder J- Gyuto's.There are good ceramics under 50.00 as mentioned on this thread.I know I sound like a broken record but there is no better way to sharpen a kitchen knife than developing some freehand skills on a whetstone.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 6, 2014)

A ceramic is good in a pinch when you're working a busy line/prep shift. Strops involve some cleaning/space. But at home? Get/build a strop. Just wrapping a couple layers of newspaper tightly around a 2x4 works.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the MAC and the Idahone. Use both when needed.


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm working on a strop condition lol but for now have a Mac black. Since this has moved to Mac vs idahone, is there a preference? Sorry may be off a little but you have to watch shun steels and ceramics. I know steels are china mass produced and not the same quality. Yes they have that angle deal bit it's right next to the motorized sharpeners that claim the same perfect blah blah.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 9, 2014)

The MAC has a steel core, so is more durable. I have an Idahone which I've been happy with, although I tend to strop more now.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to use the Mac a lot and still have it in my kit. Works great in a pinch and is a great item of "convenience". Since I started using more single beveled stuff I started using a loaded balsa wood strop for the most part. Beyond that I've also brought a Gesshin 6000 sng if anything needs a touch up and a king 1000 for maintenance sharpening.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 9, 2014)

Both are excellent hones but the Mac cost close to twice the Idahone.


----------



## panda (Feb 9, 2014)

for stainless knives the white mac is better, #1000 grit


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 9, 2014)

I used a Idahone 12" wt. my carbons at work,before that had narrowed it down to polishing steels,less invasive the better.Now semi retired,do help some people wt. cooking,pretty much a home cook now.I cannot remember the last time I used a steel or ceramic rod.No need.Lite touch on a splash & go,refresh the edge lasts a long time on some excellent carbon & my stainless gesshin ginga.

The Idahone is cheap & works if you get it,deff go wt. the leather sheath.


----------



## Mitbud (Feb 9, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> The Idahone is cheap & works if you get it,deff go wt. the leather sheath.



+1


----------



## WiscoNole (Feb 9, 2014)

Despite how a lot of people here feel about Shuns, that is an excellent and beautiful knife. My mom has the santoku from that line and it is the best Shun I've ever handled. 

That being said, definitely skip the Shun rod and get an Idahone.


----------

